# Hoping to move to Dubai, Sept 2015



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello,
I am hoping to move to Dubai in September 2015. Is anyone else considering or moving to Dubai at this time?


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi. Not September but tomorrow. I'm from the UK and can't wait to get out. Have you got a job to go to?


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi,
Unfortunetly not. Are you moving alone?


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes out on my own. I know a couple of people in the Dubai area so been quizzing them for the past few months. I land at 0100 Wednesday morning and start my new job at 0900 so straight in to it. 

What brings you to Dubai?


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm looking for a teaching job in Dubai. Are you nervous about making friends?


----------



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm moving on the 28th of April!!!


----------



## Miked_442 (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a teaching job secured for after the summer. Fly out in August for a September start.


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

Miked_442 said:


> I have a teaching job secured for after the summer. Fly out in August for a September start.


Are you flying out alone? What school will you be teaching at?


----------



## Miked_442 (Mar 15, 2015)

Teaching at Kings dubai. Yes, flying out alone, although I think the school is organising for new staff to fly out together as we have an induction programme before we start.


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

Miked_442 said:


> Teaching at Kings dubai. Yes, flying out alone, although I think the school is organising for new staff to fly out together as we have an induction programme before we start.


How did you find your job?


----------



## Miked_442 (Mar 15, 2015)

Looked on the TES website. There weren't loads of jobs there but applied to kings and got it!


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds good. How long have you been teaching for?


----------



## Miked_442 (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been teaching for 7 years but I know people who have moved teaching for 2 years. How about you? Have you been teaching long?


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

I have onle been teaching for two years


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm nervous but Dubai seems like a sociable place to meet people. I've already got football arranged for Wednesday night.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Your PM feature will now be working :lol:


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

I know that and I'm happy messaging here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm reckoning this lot should get a room.....


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm reckoning some people should stop moaning


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

palmtrees said:


> I'm reckoning some people should stop moaning


Says the one moaning about moaning :lol:


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

I didn't imtiate the moaning my darling!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm reckoning I might close this thread if you lot don't pack it in!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The ****...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> The ****...


If that's aimed at me, watch it!!!


----------



## anissazumba (Mar 30, 2015)

I am moving in august i think. Haven't been told. But I took a teaching position. Edvectus helped me tremendously.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> If that's aimed at me, watch it!!!


It wasn't aimed at anyone: auto-censor fail.

Had it been uncensored, it would've been obvious.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It wasn't aimed at anyone: auto-censor fail. Had it been uncensored, it would've been obvious.


Thought that was a little odd. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Birminghamteacher (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi I moving out for teaching position too. Would be great to hear from people


----------



## embradford (Feb 2, 2016)

Is there a fee for Edvectcus?


----------



## skap! (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,
I have been offered a role in Dubai. I have an MBA and round 9 years of experience. I am wondering whether to take it or not. I am Indian and have a Belgium wife and a 2.5 year old kid. We are also planning to have another kid. 
To compare, I have ben offered a role in India also for about 5,000,000 INR which is about 73k USD which will be taxable of course. My wife is currently working and earning about 1,800,000 INR which is 26k USD. Since my job will become hectic so my wife will stop working. In case of dubai she will stop immediately and if we stay in india then she stops after few months. I have been given a salary of 120k USD in Dubai non taxable. This amounts to 37000 add per month. I have medical coverage for family and 60000 aed for schooling over and above the salary. I am really confused what to go for. Please ask me for more information and i can provide the same.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

skap! said:


> Hi,
> I have been offered a role in Dubai. I have an MBA and round 9 years of experience. I am wondering whether to take it or not. I am Indian and have a Belgium wife and a 2.5 year old kid. We are also planning to have another kid.
> To compare, I have ben offered a role in India also for about 5,000,000 INR which is about 73k USD which will be taxable of course. My wife is currently working and earning about 1,800,000 INR which is 26k USD. Since my job will become hectic so my wife will stop working. In case of dubai she will stop immediately and if we stay in india then she stops after few months. I have been given a salary of 120k USD in Dubai non taxable. This amounts to 37000 add per month. I have medical coverage for family and 60000 aed for schooling over and above the salary. I am really confused what to go for. Please ask me for more information and i can provide the same.


I suggest that you look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html

Monetarily I think that both the Indian offer and the UAE one are similar. Headline numbers look very different, but then you spend much more here as well. 
Delhi, Mumbai are quite expensive too, but a combined 68 lakh salary goes a long way in India. The UAE offer is quite decent as well. Quality of life would be better in UAE than India I think (commute time more than anything else). Also, your UAE salary is unlikely to increase much in the next few years, while increments in India may be higher.

I would think that the comparison should be more on the basis of the roles. Are both the roles the same? Do they offer similar career prospects? If you have a well respected MBA in India (e.g. IIM) consider that your network will be much stronger in India than in the UAE. Also, the UAE is a much smaller market than India for most industries. It is unsophisticated in many respects, and going back to India (or moving elsewhere) is not always easy if you are an Indian passport holder. 
Money wise I think both are okay, but do think longer term.

Edited to add: 120K USD is a decent offer, but a lot of people with similar experience levels could be earning more on an average (depending on the industry)


----------



## skap! (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Sinner,

Thanks a lot for your response. I am writing big detailed mails. I have been so confused lately that i need all the information and opinion i can get. 

I am iit as well as iim passout. I made a big mistake of not negotiating well. The company in dubai really wanted me and would have gone atleast 10-20% more. 
The role in india would be of senior product manager in a big startup and the one in dubai is to manage the customer experience for a big conglomerate in middle east. Both seem like a good role although i feel product management is more easy to sell but i might be biased because of current indian startup scenario. Since my wife will not work for another year and half so it will be 5 million INR in india vs 120 k usd in dubai. Eventually we want to move to europe in 3 years (would have loved to go now but i need a solid work experience before i take the risk of moving as finding a job in europe is bloody tough and money is also not great but money is a lesser concern. But i would like to save a little kitty before i go to europe). Since my wife is european so getting a visa and residence permit in europe would not be tough.
As of now i am tilted in favor of dubai primarily because i feel that my kid will have a much better life in dubai and i will have an overseas experience. Also we are closer to family in europe without being too far from india as well. Plus if my wife starts working after 1.5 year then we will have great savings. My confusion is this:

1. Will the money be enough to have a good western expat life and save about 20% plus bonus? 
2. Although the bonus goes from 2 months salary to 3 months but i have been told that in dubai it can be 0 as well. is that right?
3. is the dubai offer a better stepping stone to move to europe.
4. Also is it common in dubai to not get any raise? not even 5%?
5. Finding another job is easier in dubai with my credentials? If we go out of india we are not coming back either we go to europe or find another job in dubai for 2-3 more years.

Thanks,
SK


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

skap! said:


> Hi Sinner,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. I am writing big detailed mails. I have been so confused lately that i need all the information and opinion i can get.
> 
> ...


2007 batch? Which IIT and IIM if you don't mind me asking - just curious. 

Agree with your thought process. Dont get me wrong - your salary is decent but not great. But a good stepping stone. Work life balance is definitely better than India, as is the quality of life. When I said it is not easy to move, I meant that the experience from Middle East is not portable always; however, if you are in Europe and then looking for a job then it might be easier. ME experience will definitely be better than just having worked in India.

Specific answers:
1. Definitely. I think you can definitely save 20% (or more if you do not travel much for holidays which we found was our biggest splurge)
2. Depends on the company. You should ask your employer what the average has been in the past. Definitely heard of a lot of 0 bonuses
3. Yes - international experience at least is better than having just worked in India; also depends on the job profile and you have to make an assessment whether your profile has a future and portability or not
4. Very common. I have heard of a lot of people with the same packages as when they joined. (and even lower packages where benefits have been cut)
5. Being here and working here will obviously open more doors for you. Just again depends on how portable your profile is and how big an industry (and no. of players) you will be playing in.

The answers are "generally" applicable. But as always, there are exceptions to the rules

All the best


----------



## skap! (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey Rsinner,

How can i get in touch with you? I dont think i can do personal message. can you PM me? I would rather not give the personal details on public forum. 

Thanks,
SK


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

skap! said:


> Hey Rsinner,
> 
> How can i get in touch with you? I dont think i can do personal message. can you PM me? I would rather not give the personal details on public forum.
> 
> ...


you can only PM after 5 posts. You can then click on my name and the PM option will show up.


----------



## skap! (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok thanks. This post might take me to that figure


----------

